# YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" ? YBH 8350



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YONGER & BRESSON "PYRATE" • YBH 8350*





Yonger & Bresson said:


> YBH 8350-15 M
> Fabriqué en France
> 
> Mouvement maison
> ...


La gamme : Yonger & Bresson, collection-montre-pyrate

Mousaillons, je vous présente aujourd'hui la







"*PYRATE*"

Une présentation rapide de cette montre surprenante&#8230; Yonger a emboîté le pas d'autres marques ayant proposé leur version de la montre à tête de mort, un genre un peu baroque, qui ne se destine pas à une utilisation au quotidien, mais qui apporte certainement une touche de fantaisie dans une collection 

J'ai opté pour ma part pour la version la plus déjantée (à mes yeux) de la gamme, avec ce modèle "canon de fusil" à cadran rouge :-d

Place aux images :


----------

